# best digital  speakers under 12000rs



## sudhir_3193 (Feb 4, 2014)

hi, friends  one of my friend needs good speaker with digital input to connect with led tv. His budget is 12000rs.


----------



## sudhir_3193 (Feb 18, 2014)

bump...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2014)

Swan M10 (White)
Swan M10 (Black)
Swan M20W

best speakers in their price range.


----------



## sandynator (Feb 19, 2014)

I would like to add 2 more to the list but not sure of digital input

Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS 2.1

&

Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 Computer Speakers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 19, 2014)

digital input is required/usually provided with 5.1(& above) speaker systems but at this budget you won't find good 5.1 from companies like above.


----------



## josin (Feb 22, 2014)

sudhir_3193 said:


> hi, friends  one of my friend needs good speaker with digital input to connect with led tv. His budget is 12000rs.



You need an AVR+ 5.1 spk for exploiting the digital out put of the TV ( something like this YHT-196 - Home Theater Packages - Yamaha - India) and it will cost @23500/- for the AVR with Spks. If you do not need a 5.1 use the 3.5mm out put from Tv to connect to any spks. Swan M20W is a very good option, but the Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS 2.1 requires an Amplifier to drive the satellites.
Norge 2060 (details) amplifier with Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS 2.1 will be a killer combination ( may cost you 20K in total)


----------

